# griffe sur ecran



## islacoulxii (4 Octobre 2005)

Hello tous ! (oui oui, meme toi!)

D'abord merci de me lire, oui oui, ca me fait plaisir !

J'aimerais savoir si vous savez ce que je pourrais faire pour rattraper le coup d'une "griffe", coup, ... sur la vitre d'un ecran CRT ...  Le polir? avec quoi? un produit spécial?

allé, si vous avez des trucs c le moment ! -> pasque moi quand on me donnne une bonne solution, ben je boule!!! et j'ai la boulle facile! (MAais je veux des solutions, pas des flood!!  
 ) 

MERCIIIIIII


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Octobre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Hello tous ! (oui oui, meme toi!)
> 
> D'abord merci de me lire, oui oui, ca me fait plaisir !
> 
> ...



Bonsoir.
Griffure où coup? Si un éclat de verre est parti, tu oublies.
Griffure légère......Chez un grossiste pour matériel et outillage d'horloger, tu vas acheter un "stick" de produit pour polir l'acier inox.(Le produit est blanc)
Il existe pour le verre de montre (produit rouge).....à voir au comptoir.....tu causes.Tu te renseignes....les verres de montre ne sont pas necessairement en verre.
Ensuite.....huile de coude ou Dremel.


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Octobre 2005)

une griffe= une trait, un creux, une tranchée... donc la matiere à aussi bougée... no?


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Octobre 2005)

Sans voir difficile à dire.Un éclat (très léger) t'obligerai à user les bords de manière profonde. Donc esthétiquement ça se verra sur l'écran(déformation de l'image)
Pare brise voiture......un éclat se "rebouche" une griffe se polit.Peinture carrosserie également (on poli ou on mastique?). A toi de voir.


----------



## chroukin (4 Octobre 2005)

Si c'est profond : achète une résine du style Carglass, c'est quasi invisible, et ce sera toujorus mieux que de laisser un trou. Mais comment t'as fait pour griffer du verre ? Y'a que du diamant et du verre qui raient le verre.
Si c'est pas profond : essaie de polir mais pas avec du papier de verre gros grain !


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Octobre 2005)

Posté par Chroukin.....Mais comment t'as fait pour griffer du verre ?

Bague de fiançaille.....buée sur le parebrise....essuyer avec le revers de la main.....
C'est pas plus difficile que ça.


----------



## islacoulxii (4 Octobre 2005)

je sais pas comment ca s'est griffé, c'est un ecran d'occaz que j'ai recu..


----------



## m_theory (24 Juillet 2008)

Bon je sais que ça à pas trop avoir mais j'ai une TRES légère griffe sur la coque , ya moyen de rattraper ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

Un écran ou une coque, je ne sais pas, mais il y a quelques temps, j'ai réussi à rendre de nouveau utilisables des CD rayés à mort, en utilisant d'abord de "l'efface rayures", puis du "polish" pour peinture auto !


----------



## m_theory (25 Juillet 2008)

de l'efface rayures ? Si ça marche sur un CD, ça doit marcher sur une coque. Maintenant , j'ai un autre probleme, je ne sais pourquoi , lorsque je ferme mon macbook , il y a une sorte d'espace de 1 à 2 mm  , et pas avant , c'est à cause de quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

m_theory a dit:


> de l'efface rayures ? Si ça marche sur un CD, ça doit marcher sur une coque.



Si c'est une coque en plastique. Sur une coque en alu, je me méfierais 



m_theory a dit:


> Maintenant , j'ai un autre probleme, je ne sais pourquoi , lorsque je ferme mon macbook , il y a une sorte d'espace de 1 à 2 mm  , et pas avant , c'est à cause de quoi ?



Deux raisons possible : 1) tu ne l'avais pas remarqué auparavant (dans ce cas, c'est environ 1mm régulier qui diminue un peu en allant vers la charnière, et c'est normal, il y a des tampons pour éviter que la dalle frotte sur le clavier), ou ton MacBook souffre du même mal que les MacBook Pro (et dans ce cas, c'est environ 1mm au milieu, et ça monte à deux en arrivant vers les coins, c'est la dalle qui se cambre, je savais que ça touchait les MacBook Pro, mais j'ignorais pour les MacBook).


----------



## m_theory (25 Juillet 2008)

Non, avant c'était vraiment BIEN fermé , et plus maintenant. De plus, lorsqu'il est fermé et que j'appuie légèrement sur la coque supérieur, j'entend vraiment le plastique se plier , alors qu'avant ça le faisait pas


----------

